
Ask HN: Why isn't OpenHunt Working? - unclebucknasty
For all of people&#x27;s talk about wanting openness, fairness, etc., openhunt.co doesn&#x27;t appear to be gaining much traction.<p>I have noticed this theme with other products&#x2F;services (including some of my own) that aim to level the playing field.<p>Why do you think this is?
======
anthony_franco
OpenHunt tried solving a problem for the content makers without providing any
additional benefit to the content consumers.

It's a nice, heart-warming mission. But in the end of the day, content is
king, that's what consumers want.

There have been many examples of people rallying around a "free and open"
version of a service. They fail to realize that the end user barely cares.
Look at voat (Reddit), app.net (Twitter), Diaspora (Facebook), and even
ycreject.com (Y Combinator) tried to be a thing for a while.

If someone is able to make it "free and open" while also making it a better
experience than the alternative, then it'll be a big success. But so far
everyone gets that wrong.

------
minimaxir
Still chicken-and-egg effect. Even good ideas might not work if people forget
about them.

------
goodJobWalrus
Because no one is working on creating and nurturing a community around it.
That is the main thing R. Hoover did with PH, and that is the hard part with a
project like this.

------
bobby_9x
Level the playing field? OpenHunt.io looks just like a million other job sites
out there.

It's probably not gaining traction because it's not anything unique or new.

